# Springtime in Montreal



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I've arranged for a vacation in Montreal this upcoming April (a little treat for myself for my birthday) and am wondering, what is there to do in April that is different from August or early October.

I will be solo, but might hook up with a buddy there. I plan to (again) stay at the Omni Mt. Royal, but could be persuaded otherwise given enough incentive. I am not going to get laid or go clubbing. 

Are the botanical gardens open? How about the biodome? Any museums worth seeing again? 

Tom


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Tom, since I'm aware that Alberta does not have professional hockey anymore I would suggest making a night of a good seat and the habs, combined with a good dinner somewhere. One of the few places you can still dress up to see a game, and it's always an event in Montreal. I also think Montreal is one of the best places in North America for classical music, so if you are into such I would recommend catching the symphony, chamber orchestra, or their truly first rate Baroque Academy. 

As far as accommodations go, I normally stay at Uncle Wallace's house, which is a great place. I could ask him for you, or I could also suggest the Nelligan in the Old Port. If you prefer a smaller boutiquey feel, the Nelligan is wonderful. My ex stayed at the Omni a short time ago and was pleased.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Blair,

We do indeed have professional hockey, such as the Oilers and Calgary Flames. It may not be on rate with the Habs, but honestly, if I wanted to see hockey I'd go to Calgary or such. It's not that I'm not a hockey fan (in prep school we watched the Oilers religiously). 

I will see about symphony tickets. Do you have any ideas as to prices or websites to purchase tickets at?

For a hotel, I plan to stay at the Omni. It has just the touch of luxury to remind me I'm in a hotel, but the staff (especially the bar staff) treat you like you're a frequent client. 

Any recommendations as to restaurants? I want to avoid Crescent and have been to Time Supper Club. Ideally it would be in the 50/plate field. I wouldn't mind recommendations to some creperies or breakfast spots.

Also, there is a small chance my girlfriend will be joining me. She has never been to Montreal. I can show her the gardens and biodome, but am not a native. What is a good way to introduce her to the city without dropping a few hundred dollars on admissions for something she really won't appreciate (I'm sure she'd pretend to enjoy the museums, but she's the kind of girl who gets dressed wearing a thousand dollar gown and heels. Not exactly your history buff. 

Tom


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Canadian said:


> Blair,
> 
> We do indeed have professional hockey, such as the Oilers and Calgary Flames.


 Sorry, I had thought the Oilers and Flames were still Junior B. ;>)



Canadian said:


> I will see about symphony tickets. Do you have any ideas as to prices or websites to purchase tickets at?
> 
> For a hotel, I plan to stay at the Omni. It has just the touch of luxury to remind me I'm in a hotel, but the staff (especially the bar staff) treat you like you're a frequent client.
> 
> ...


For lunch (boulangerie) Premiere Moisson is great; they a have a small lunch area or just pick up a mid afternoon snack. It's also great for breakfast if, like myself, your prefer a croissant or an eclair au chocolat to a hotel breakfast. You may be unaware that the correct English translation of 'eclair au chocolat' is 'breakfast of champions'. I suspect you have already been to Reuben's deli, 2 blocks south of you on St. Catherines for real Montreal flair. Conveniently, the McGill University Heart Centre is only 4 blocks north of Reuben's. There's actually a better smoked meat joint in Verdun but, well, it's in Verdun.

Europea at 1227 Rue De La Montagne is considered one of the cities best, Chez La Mère Michel at 1209 rue Guy, and my favourite, Le Mas Des Oliviers at 1216 rue Bishop for Provencal cuisine. One should like garlic for the latter. My Montreal family likes the old English hangouts and the Ritz is choice #1. It's not my first choice. I am also told Toque in the old Port is now considered Montreal's 'finest' restaurant but I have not been there.

this the symphony's website.... https://www.osm.ca/en/
the opera is rehearsing in April for La Boheme in May, I'm afraid
and a listing not yet complete... https://montreal.about.com/od/eventsmarch2008/tp/Montreal_Events_Main_Page.htm


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Tom, I'm not sure what to suggest for your girlfriend should she tag along. Certainly an evening at a concert might be good if she enjoys that, particularly if it's at St. Joseph's Oratory. I always like to drive around Mount Royal; I never tire of seeing that fabulous neighbourhood of magnificent homes that has no equal in Canada, and you know the view there is wonderful. As well, a carriage ride through the old port under a pile of blankets is fun on a nice day or evening. If she is into jazz and such, for which Montreal also has a great reputation (not my scene, though) there are nice clubs in old Montreal as well as Crescent Street, the 2 hubs of upscale nightlife on the island. I couldn't recommend one over another, though. I wish I could be more help there. 

hope this helps a bit.
Blair


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

Well, my g/f needs to crunch some numbers to see if she can come along. She's got the advantage of being self employed, but that also means, if she doesn't work for 2 weekdays, that's half a week's pay gone. I'm planning to leave on the 15th, return to Calgary on the 18th and drive home that day. I'm salaried, so I know exactly what I'll have at the end of every month, which is the only reason I am able to go. 

What do people in Montreal wear during spring, that say, people in Calgary do not. I'll leave the cowboy hat and tight Wranglers at home, in favour of medium-weight wool suits, but don't really know contemporary fashion that well, at least for the microcosm of sartorial custom that is Montreal. Do people wear blazers or suits, or is it more fleece and sweaters? I don't mind dressing up a little, especially for shopping, but don't want to look too out of place.

Tom


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Canadian said:


> Okay,
> 
> Well, my g/f needs to crunch some numbers to see if she can come along. She's got the advantage of being self employed, but that also means, if she doesn't work for 2 weekdays, that's half a week's pay gone. I'm planning to leave on the 15th, return to Calgary on the 18th and drive home that day. I'm salaried, so I know exactly what I'll have at the end of every month, which is the only reason I am able to go.


Don't forget the vacation will help her fine tune her life/work balance, and she'll therefor be that much more focused upon her return, ergo she'll then regain the lost revenue upon her return.

Also self-employed, that is the excuse I use when taking off early for skiing or a bike ride (right or wrong as it may be).



Canadian said:


> What do people in Montreal wear during spring, that say, people in Calgary do not. I'll leave the cowboy hat and tight Wranglers at home, in favour of medium-weight wool suits, but don't really know contemporary fashion that well, at least for the microcosm of sartorial custom that is Montreal. Do people wear blazers or suits, or is it more fleece and sweaters? I don't mind dressing up a little, especially for shopping, but don't want to look too out of place.
> 
> Tom


In Montreal it all goes, more so than anyplace I have been in North America. The WASPy classic look is far less common than it used to be though OCBBs and blazers are still seen in the Crescent area which sees mostly English speaking patrons, and McGill and its' environs can still be a little preppy. In general, Montreal is far more European in its dress these days that it was before the anglophone emigration of the 80's, so you will now see lots of nice fleece, zip neck sweaters, and more fitted garments than is the norm for men elsewhere in eastern North America. It's a place you can be comfortable with either a zip necked slim sweater or a blazer, but I would wear the latter to the Ritz and the former to Premiere Moisson, and the former will definitely predominate in most locales these days.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

Talked it over with the g/f, and I'll be going solo (she's going to visit a friend in Brazil). I'm planning on bringing one full change of clothes and buying whatever I need when I get there (so I can take advantage of the shops, without overloading my suitcase. 

When you say, European, what do you mean? Europe is a pretty big place.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I did about a dozen countries in a summer while a student, so it ain't _that_ big...

By European I mean more trendy, or modern, in style. More chisel toe shoes, fewer Alden bluchers, more slim fitting Hugo Boss/Armani suits, fewer sacks or tweeds. As Quebec prides itself on being close in it's habits to France; it is the only province in Quebec in Canada where French wine is more popular than Australian or Californian and I would suspect many of their fashion trends follow the same ethos.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

As far as food goes, here's a couple of _very local_ suggestions. You never find them in any travel guide, but for the price, hard to beat.

Il Pranzetto: www.pranzetto.com my colleagues and I call it the best Italian eatery in Chinatown! Corner René-Lévesque and St-Urbain, in the building that houses a HSBC bank branch. The menu changes daily and is about $13 all included.

Bistro Sanguinet: this restaurant is in a university building at the corner of Ste-Catherine in Sanguinet. Where else can you get a pint of beer for $4?

I think you'll find this link interesting:


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm kind of writing a hard copy book about Montreal and its various tourist attractions. Strictly vanity publishing, but I need to flesh it out with pictures and more notes.

Does anybody have suggestions as to good value restos (not student oriented eateries or tourist traps) preferably close to Sherbrooke, but not on Crescent after dark (lunch spots on Crescent are totally valid). I've been to St. Huberts, Time Supper Club, Sir Winston Churchill, and would appreciate any suggestions.

Also, seeing as I'm going in April (15-18), are the Botanical Gardens open? I want to hit the Biodome and get some pics, and see at least the greenhouses in the gardens.

Tom


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

For tourist attractions, I would check out the Pointe-A-Callier Archeology Museum in the Old Port. You enter on street level, but then descent below ground to the first European settlement. Its an actual archeological site. 

I thought the biodome was neat, but the Gardens are much better and the Jardin Insectarium was fun. 
We have been to Montreal a handful of times and stay at the Hotel 19th Century. Its close to both downtown and the Old Port and is a block from the Victoria Station metro stop. 

We also have fun riding bikes on the numerous trails--ones that go through Parc Jean Drapeau and the Islands are nice. 

Can't help you out with too many places to eat, although this place (we were told) is one of Celine Dion's favorites.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I am not going to get laid or go clubbing. Are the botanical gardens open?


How about combining the best of both worlds and getting laid in the botanical gardens?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Ed,

I like both the biodome and gardens. Unfortunately on my last visit, the biodome was closed (open now apparently, it was closed due to a union dispute). 

Unfortunately, Celine Dion is a multi-millionaire, and I am, well, not. I can't afford many of the high end places to eat, but I figure, most of the people who will be reading my guide can't either. 

Tom


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Lemiac is very good food and is not too hard on the wallet (I think right around the $50/plate mark you mentioned). The concierge at the hotel recommended it. Keep in mind that it is a bit of a walk from the nearest metro and is probably better to take a Taxi or cab. 

We went in the middle of a driving rain and they did not open the terrace patio, which would have been nice. There is a coffee/chocolate bar just down the street, which is a good place for a nightcap. 

Edit: Holder Restaurant and Moda Vie (check the spelling) both in the Old Port were also pretty good. Moda Vie has a jazz band, but is very crowded.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting,

I've arranged for a local friend to show me about on Saturday. Sunday is for shopping away from the hotel and Friday is to visit the underground shops near the hotel. 

I do plan to stay at the Omni again. They treated me well last time, and they seem to have a good location.

Do they roll the sidewalks up in the old port at 9, or is it fairly safe to be there after dark? My folks just got back from Honolulu and said the nightlife was non-existant. 

I have heard Crescent is largely English speaking meat markets. I don't want to come home with herpes, so I think I'll stay away, at least after dark.

Tom


----------

